# Moving yourger chicks in with older ones



## oldhen2345 (May 14, 2017)

I have four 6 wk old chicks that I recently put out into the "baby barn" in the yard. I also have two 3 wk old chicks in a brooder in the house. When would it be a good time to merge the two ages? I plan to keep them in the baby barn a couple of months until they are old enough to cackle instead of cheep. When they are big enough, I will merge them with the big girls in the coop (There are 6)


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Three weeks old is too young. Wait a few months or when they are all the same size. When you introduce them, do it in the youngers pen. You don't want the older ones being territorial.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

It is also less stressful when you take new birds and set on them on the roost at night with the older birds. You can observe them in the morning when you set out feed and water, and let them out of coops. Like Seminole said, wait until birds are of equal size before you set those with the 3 week difference together. It won't take long.


----------

